# Bilder verschmelzen



## Samy (2. Januar 2002)

Hi 

wie lasse ich Bilder die nebeneinander stehen ineinander verschmelzen,also den Übergang. 
Damit ihr wisst was ich meine 
http://cooper.gipp.net/gta/gfx/wallpapers/gtawall2_1024.jpg


----------



## Robert Fischer (3. Januar 2002)

soweit ich das in meinen paint shop pro sehe, kannst du bei den layern (und die wirst du ja einsetzen müssen) lediglich die gesamte transparenz steuern. allerdings habe ich noch die 6er version, könnte also mittlerweile möglich sein.


----------



## flipjixx (3. Januar 2002)

schick mir mal die bilder zu die du bearbeitet haben willst, sag mir wie du sie haben möchtest und beim endergebnis sag ich dir wie's geht, weil es viele möglichkeiten dazu gibt.


----------



## JuB (6. Januar 2002)

*~> Bilder verschmelzen*

soJa...

..aber die einfachste Methode ist wohl 2 Ebenen zu erstellen.

..dann jeweils ein Bild in eine Ebene zu kopieren und dann halt ein bissL mit der Transperenz spielen....


----------



## zenga (6. Januar 2002)

bei baxrainer gibts dazu nen tut/workshop >

http://www.baxrainer.at/psp7/masken.htm


----------

